# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Tổ hợp 3 dự án BĐS Nhà Đất nổi bật tại Bến Tre

## tenten

*trung tâm dân cư Phố Xanh Bến Tre*



trung tâm người ở Phố Xanh có quy mô 35.000 mét vuông, nằm ở tại trước mặt Sân Bia, cách đường lớn Đồng Khởi 200m, vị trí vàng phường Phú Tân, TP Bến Tre. tọa lạc gần trung tâm TP. Hồ Chí Minh, nút cơ sở giao thông huyết mạch và các con đường trọng điểm, khu dân cư Phố Xanh Phú Tân hưởng lợi thế, kết nối nhanh gọn chuỗi tiện ích hiện hữu của địa điểm.

những Nhà Và Đất, căn biệt thự ở trong khu phố Xanh Phú Tân Bến Tre được thiết kế theo kiến trúc tân cổ điển, mang đậm style châu âu đẳng cấp. từng một ngôi nhà là một tác phẩm thẩm mỹ và nghệ thuật hoàn mĩ với đồ nội thất sang trọng như sàn gỗ, thiết bị dọn dẹp vệ sinh, sân vườn, tiểu cảnh, sân trước có Gara ô tô tiện nghi.

*xem thêm : [replacer_a]*

Đất Nền khu Phố Xanh Phú Tân giải pháp đại lộ Đồng Khởi khoảng 200m, đặc biệt là chỉ vài phút khi là đến vòng quay Tân Thành, nơi đây nút hạ tầng giao thông huyết mạch kết nối các tuyến đường quan trọng của khu vực, đơn cử như: Quốc lộ 60, ĐT 884, Lộ Cơ Khí, Đoàn Hoàng Minh, Nguyễn Thị Định, Nguyễn Huệ, cầu Hàm Luông, cầu Bến Tre,…

đồng thời lợi ích di chuyển đến: Sở GTVT Bến Tre, TTTM Sense City, trường THCS Sơn Đông, trường CĐ Bến Tre, chợ Đông Sơn, chợ Tân Thành, bệnh viện quân y… liên kết tối đa để đột phá thiên nhiên của cư dân cư trên trung tâm Phố Xanh Phú Tân Bến Tre.

đặc biệt, từng ngôi nhà phố, căn biệt thự đều có một hệ thống điện năng lượng riêng, lắp đặt tất cả smarthome. chỉ đơn giản là cú chạm nhẹ là có thể điều khiển gồm nhiều dòng thiết bị bằng điện thoại, Tablet. bạn có thể đi theo dõi, nhận chú ý về an ninh, an ninh của nhà, đem đến sự yên tâm vô cùng. Việc áp dụng công nghệ 4.0 sẽ giúp đến đời ở cư dân trở lên văn minh, tiện nghi chẳng kém gì nhiều khu căn nhà, nhà sống sang trọng tại những thành phố Hồ Chí Minh lớn như Hà Nội, TP. Đà Nẵng, TP HCM… không chỉ có thế đây cũng chính là yếu tố giúp dự án Nhà Và Đất trung tâm Phố Xanh sức hút phần đông mối quan hệ của quý khách cũng như quý khách.

*Đất Lô Nền Vietland Riverside Bến Tre*



dự án công trình Vietland Riverside sở hữu cho chính mình một địa chỉ đẹp tiềm năng với nơi ở lý tưởng hàng đầu Bến Tre. bởi vậy, cùng với các ai thích thiên nhiên văn minh nhưng gần gũi cùng với cuộc sống thì Vietland Riverside là lựa chọn lý tưởng đến thời kỳ này.

Vietland Riverside có công ty đầu tư khi là chủ TNHH dự án cũng như quy hoạch TM SG Vietland, thiết kế trực tiếp tại mảnh đất Bến Tre màu mỡ. Nhà Đất Vietland Riverside Bến Tre nắm giữ bản vẽ xây dựng văn minh đi cùng với kiến trúc không gian mở đem lại sự hài hoà cùng với cuộc sống. các nhà cũng đạt đủ yêu cầu của một trung tâm dân sinh sống hiện đại, tạo nên sự một khu vực cư dân văn minh.

*khu đô thị Green House Sơn Hòa Bến Tre*
Đâu mới là bộ phận Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất đứng đầu tại miền Tây ?là dự án khu đất nền/nhà ở mới mẻ nằm ở gần xã Sơn Hòa, huyện Châu Thành , tỉnh Bến Tre. với tổng độ lớn diện tích S hơn héc-ta, gồm nhiều dịch vụ chính Đất Nền and Nhà Và Đất Thương Mại với mức giá hoàn hảo nhất địa điểm. Đây được xem là nơi giúp người dân Dùng thử thiên nhiên hoàn hảo cùng với 50+ tập hợp tiện ích/dịch vụ phong phú.

dự án Đất Lô KDC Green House tọa lạc ngay địa điểm mặt tiền con đường Sơn Hòa, huyện Châu Thành, tỉnh Bến Tre. nơi đây địa điểm liền kề với sông Hàm Luông nhờ vào đó bầu không khí ở đâu luôn sạch sẽ và tươi mới xung quanh năm. không chỉ có vậy dự án công trình còn kết nối cùng với QL57c and đại lộ Sơn Hòa, đây nói cách khác là 2 tuyến đường quan trọng vào khu vực.

----------

